# New respirator



## Peps (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi all. I want to get a new respirator to add to my kit. My current example isn't fit for purpose in my view as it is nothing more than a spray paint respirator. I want something that is closer to military grade. I've been looking around for respirator classified ads for sale online and came across a few on Amazon and www.used.forsale that could fit the bill but not a lot of info was given about the spec. I was going purely off the photo if I am being honest. So I was wondering what models, manufacturers and sources others are using. Could anybody offer any recommendations?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a 3M 6800 model respirator that I bought during the ebola scare. One can purchase several different filter types. I have never actually used it but it seems to fit well and is comfortable.

I bought one set of the cheap biological filters and one set of higher end chemical filters. If nukes start dropping the biological filters should be fine for fallout.

Bought mine on Amazon but now see them on ebay too for about 40 bucks, can't recall what I paid but I think it was at least 80 on amazon. Filters sold separately. Personally I would rather buy a 3m product vs military surplus, 3m masks are currently widely used in industrial settings and if their masks fail they would get sued big time.The same cannot be said for military surplus or used masks.

Lots of specs for each of their models online, plus plenty of info and detailed specs for the dozen or so 3m filter types.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

*text*



Peps said:


> Hi all. I want to get a new respirator to add to my kit. My current example isn't fit for purpose in my view as it is nothing more than a spray paint respirator. I want something that is closer to military grade. I've been looking around for respirator classified ads for sale online and came across a few on Amazon that could fit the bill but not a lot of info was given about the spec. I was going purely off the photo if I am being honest. So I was wondering what models, manufacturers and sources others are using. Could anybody offer any recommendations?


Your photo is the Army M40 it is made by 3M. It was just phased out to a different model. Its a good mask, but it does have a fault. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M40_field_protective_mask "suffered from the inadequate protective capabilities of their face pieces, which was of a silicone rubber susceptible to corrosion from blister agents."

You can get around this by buying a second skin. Here is a link that tells/shows you more about the mask and its optional accessories.

FR M40 Gas Mask and Filter from Approved Gas Masks

You can find this mask on eBay for pretty reasonable prices. You can also find a lot of other surplus protective masks on their as well. Some people scoff at surplus masks because of age or whatever. During my 16 years of my military service, I have never seen a mask removed from being used because of age. Other faults like the rubber starting to rip or damaged eye lenses they were then removed and depending on the fault they were either repaired or disposed of.

When it comes to agents to protect from, if it is chemical like nerve or blood agents you are already dead. Without the detection equipment that the military uses you are just plain SOL.

In my opinion for prepping purposes a mask is good for pandemic, biological (rare), nuclear fallout and teargas attack. Just know how to fit the mask to your head and don it rapidly. One a mask is fitted to a person you can don it pretty quick. If it is for your family then you may want to do drills occasionally. Get extra filters, during a real world use they will not last long.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> In my opinion for prepping purposes a mask is good for pandemic, biological (rare), nuclear fallout and teargas attack. Just know how to fit the mask to your head and don it rapidly. One a mask is fitted to a person you can don it pretty quick. If it is for your family then you may want to do drills occasionally. Get extra filters, during a real world use they will not last long.


In the case of a pandemic or fallout people at home would be able to predict when they need it. Even just one mask per household would be a good thing in either scenario. The person with the mask can go out as necessary and then decontaminate themselves before returning while the other household members stay safely inside.

Op if you buy filters be sure to check the expiration dates, most seem to last 5 years. The two I have can be used up to 40 hours each. Just checked them and it turns out only the chemical filter also filters out particles, and could be used for fallout, I thought the organic filter would work but it wouldn't, it filters fumes and not particles.

@MaterielGeneral would storing the filters in mylar with an oxygen absorber be a good idea? I doubt if I would remember to replace them as soon as they hit their expiration date, and would expect that they would last longer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any thoughts on how Soviet surplus filters last/work? While we are on the subject.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Any thoughts on how Soviet surplus filters last/work? While we are on the subject.


From what little I have read most of them don't work. You can look at this site, on the left they have a list of the cannisters/filters for sale and what models they work with. Approved Gas Masks - New NBC Masks from MSA Scott SGE North and more gas mask and filter

The few used Russian masks I have seen for sale clearly say "No guarantees on effectiveness".


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sonya said:


> In the case of a pandemic or fallout people at home would be able to predict when they need it. Even just one mask per household would be a good thing in either scenario. The person with the mask can go out as necessary and then decontaminate themselves before returning while the other household members stay safely inside.
> 
> Op if you buy filters be sure to check the expiration dates, most seem to last 5 years. The two I have can be used up to 40 hours each. Just checked them and it turns out only the chemical filter also filters out particles, and could be used for fallout, I thought the organic filter would work but it wouldn't, it filters fumes and not particles.
> 
> @MaterielGeneral would storing the filters in mylar with an oxygen absorber be a good idea? I doubt if I would remember to replace them as soon as they hit their expiration date, and would expect that they would last longer.





Camel923 said:


> Any thoughts on how Soviet surplus filters last/work? While we are on the subject.


The Army routinely extends expiration dates on everything including food. I would not worry about oxygen absorbers or Mylar, as long as the filters are kept in dry environment they should be good. I have my masks and filters in a plastic tub in the basement in my prepper room. In the summer when their is a lot of humidity I have dehumidifiers running. To keep the moisture content down. If you want to be better safe than sorry then put them in a bag with some desiccant.

I would not worry about expiration dates so much. I would worry more on the filter canister being dented or unsealed. As far as how long do they last, it will depend how contaminated the area you are in. If it is chemical and you were able to get your mask on in time, get out of the area ASAP, your filter wont last that long, maybe a couple/few hours at the most. In a pandemic/biological or tear gas environment it will last the longest. In fallout you will have a short lifespan unless you can get out of the dust like in a house or vehicle (preferably driving out the area).

Here is a link to an article about filters. It breaks it down pretty good.

How Filters Work - How Gas Masks Work | HowStuffWorks

Occasionally you hear about asbestos in the Russian filters but I either saw a video or read an article where a guy cut a Russian filter in halve and inspected it. It looked like any other filter. You have activated charcoal that will catch anything before it gets to you. I will try to search for it and post it to this thread.

Actually I am looking at buying some Russian filters off of eBay right now. They are pretty economical. I have Finish masks for the family that have the 60mm threads/filters but I bought the thread adapter for .50 each off of Cheaper than Dirt a while back. So now I can use NATO threads.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sonya said:


> From what little I have read most of them don't work. You can look at this site, on the left they have a list of the cannister masks for sale and what models they work with. Approved Gas Masks - New NBC Masks from MSA Scott SGE North and more gas mask and filter
> 
> The few used Russian masks I have seen for sale clearly say "No guarantees on effectiveness".


This is just a marketing trick to get you to buy from their company. Look at their prices, total B.S.. I feel that this is just a liability statement "No guarantees on effectiveness". 
What you need to ask when buying a surplus mask is if they are new or new old stock, do they guarantee a not dead on arrival meaning the lenses are not all scratched up, the intake and outlet valves are in operating condition and the head harness is still elastic or if it is just straps that they tighten down and hold.

If you can afford to get name brand stuff, then go for it. Heck, I would. But I cant so I get the best that I can afford. When you do buy filters try and get at least one additional more than what you need so you can use it as a training filter.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ignore the annoying music. It is a really good dissection video.





What Gas Mask filters are safe or dangerous





For those that say their is Chromium and that it is dangerous to use here is a manual.
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...ity gas mask study&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Let me throw out a statement and a question on this. All the good masks I've looked at don't seem to let you wear spectacles. Anybody know of any brand that will? Appreciate any help.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Let me throw out a statement and a question on this. All the good masks I've looked at don't seem to let you wear spectacles. Anybody know of any brand that will? Appreciate any help.


The arms on glasses with prevent a seal around the temples. 
Most respirator makers sell a spectacle insert the fits inside the face piece. Your optometrist can cut and grind lenses for the insert 
We do this all the time where I work


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks BoF, That's what I thought.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Let me throw out a statement and a question on this. All the good masks I've looked at don't seem to let you wear spectacles. Anybody know of any brand that will? Appreciate any help.


Unfortuently most spectacle frames are mask specific. Now if you wanted to get the M40 model then you can buy a frame. The M40 link that that I posted in the beginning of the thread has frames for $69.80.
FR M40 Gas Mask and Filter from Approved Gas Masks

I have seen the frames on eBay pretty cheap used. You will just have to pop out the old lenses and have an eye doc get new ones installed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Did a quick search and got these hits. Just depends on what you want to buy and if you can find the inserts or modify the inserts to fit.

https://spectaclekits.com/

Sears.com

Spectacle Kits for Goggles, Respirators and SCBA | Trispec Eye Gear


----------

